# Rupture conventionnelle



## Ferdaws (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Dans l'attestation d'employeur c'est écrit rupture conventionnelle est ce que je perd mes droit de polemploi?(allocations)
Merci pour vos réponses et bonne vacances


----------



## abelia (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour, à voir avec les collègues mais il n'y a pas pour nous de rupture conventionnelle, il faut que les parents mettent retrait de l'enfant.


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Effectivement la rupture conventionnelle n'est pas applicable aux AM
Les parents doivent rectifier l'attestation et inscrire 
Licenciement par Retrait d'enfant


----------

